# MTD Snowblower tecumesh 5hp



## vitacop (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello All,
I'm haveing trouble with my 4yr old MTD 5hp snow thrower. I used it a few times this year so far. The first time it ran great. The second time I got 95% done when it quit suddenly as if it ran out of gas. I checked but there was plenty of gas in the tank. So I dragged it to the yard and waited a bit, then tried to start it again. It did start right up, but, I had to leave the choke fully engaged or it would die out. I've tried changing the spark plug, putting fresh gas in and checking the oil. But it still won't run unless the chock is fully engaged. I'm able to start it on the first pull as long as I prime it 5 to 7 times. But as soon as I turn the choke down it dies.
Any suggestions? Is the governor messed up some how?
Thanks
ALex


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

something got in the carb, and it almost sounds like water, needs to be cleaned


----------



## vitacop (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok, I'll try cleaning the carb. thanks for the information.


----------



## vitacop (Dec 18, 2007)

Tried cleaning the carb. I removed it and gave it a good cleaning. Evan ran carb. cleaner through the line and emptied the tank. But, still the same. Looks like a new carb is in store!!!


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

are you sure you removed everything from the carb?


----------



## vitacop (Dec 18, 2007)

I believe I did? I ran cleaner through the cab till it filled the bowl then drained it. 
Short of completely tearing the carb apart I can't think of anything else to do. I thought of putting high octane gas in the tank and adding some dri gas to it as well to see if that would work. Do they make rebuild kits for these carbs?
What do you suggest?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

being 4 years old, if you look on the side of the carb, there should be a little plastic cap that you can remove, and you can remove that flathead screw. And they do make small rebuild kits, come with fuel bowl ring, needle and seat, and the bowl cap gasket

I would try cleaning it one more time before I went and got a new carb


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

Did you check the hose from the primer to the carb? 
if it has a crack in it, it will quit due to a air leak.

Chuck


----------



## vitacop (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I will try all the suggestions to see what works
Alex


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

I think I'd try taking it apart and spraying with carb cleaner


----------



## vitacop (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello All,
Anyone know how to adjust the governor on a techumesh 5 hp. I replaced the carb. that solved the stalling problem with the choke, but know when it's under a load the engine slows down to the point that it doesn't throw snow very well. I know the spring on the governor is weak, so I will be replacing it as well but which hole do I hook it to on the governor rod? There are at least 10 and I didn't notice which it came off of. Is there a way of testing it?


----------

